# NF Arcade



## Shunsui (Jan 2, 2006)

As some of you have obviously noted, there has been added a splendidly time-consuming but equally (if not moreso) entertaining arcade for the masses to enjoy. Consider it a belated Christmas/Kwanzaa/last-night-of-Hanukkah present of sorts, if you may, to the masses of the forums from Tazmo. 

In order to commemorate the introduction (or announcement, rather) of this new feature, I'm putting together an 8-person tournament in 3 different games. How do you apply, you ask? Simple. Just post in this thread stating which game you'd most like to participate in, and once all 8 slots are filled for a specific game, the tournament will be created.

Play on, NF. 

*Asteroids*

 _Empty Slot_
 *Vash(Ryu)*
 *Kyuubi Naruto*
 *jkingler*
 *darklinnah*
 _Empty Slot_
 _Empty Slot_
 _Empty Slot_
*Breakout*

 *Jones*
 *Meijin no Kori*
 **theFirst**
 *Kakihara*
 *hyuugafan*
 _Empty Slot_
 _Empty Slot_
 _Empty Slot_
*Hexxagon*

 *Haunter*
 _Empty Slot_
 _Empty Slot_
 _Empty Slot_
 _Empty Slot_
 _Empty Slot_
 _Empty Slot_
 _Empty Slot_
*Moon Lander*

 *haruka*
 _Empty Slot_
 _Empty Slot_
 _Empty Slot_
 _Empty Slot_
 _Empty Slot_
 _Empty Slot_
 _Empty Slot_
*Pacman*

 *Wing-Zero*
 *Anime606*
 *TenshiOni*
 *Summonmaster13*
 *Valdens*
 *KiD WiT sKiLl*
 _Empty Slot_
 _Empty Slot_
*Simon*

 *Amaethon*
 *shiren*
 *Jisinai*
 _Empty Slot_
 _Empty Slot_
 _Empty Slot_
 _Empty Slot_
 _Empty Slot_
*Snake*

 *moe*
 *Vodrake*
 *Sukito*
 *Ah B*
 *Archssor*
 *loco*
 *aman_melles*
 *Freakness*
*Space Invaders*

 *The_flame_shuriken*
 *Naru-chacha*
 *less*
 *Meekzoy*
 *vanh*
 *Kurairu*
 _Empty Slot_
 _Empty Slot_
*Tetris*

 *Wildfire*
 *Gooba*
 *Nybarius*
 *TheBlindHyuuga*
 *Keramachi*
 *OniTasku*
 *Phenomenaruto*
 *Lain Iwakura*


*Nothing*
Shikamaru-sama

Please pardon us if any problems come up in the process of this. We're new to the system, too.


----------



## Cersei (Jan 2, 2006)

I'll participate in Tetris. =) Good idea Naota!


----------



## mow (Jan 2, 2006)

Put me down for snake or Moon lander.


----------



## ~Akuma (Jan 2, 2006)

THats a great Idea, its the same like in a other Forum that I am  I will do my best


----------



## Shunsui (Jan 2, 2006)

*TheFirst* said:
			
		

> THats a great Idea, its the same like in a other Forum that I am  I will do my best


What game do you wanna play in? =P


----------



## Jones (Jan 2, 2006)

put me in for breakout

this arcade is too addictive


----------



## Gooba (Jan 2, 2006)

Put me down for Tetris, Breakout, Moonlander, and Hexxagon if I can be in so many.


----------



## Shunsui (Jan 2, 2006)

Gooba said:
			
		

> Put me down for Tetris, Breakout, Moonlander, and Hexxagon if I can be in so many.


Edit yourself in! >O

And first choice only; though you can switch.

*adds Jones*


----------



## Vodrake (Jan 2, 2006)

Add me to snake please.

Edit: How's the tornament going to work? Do we get a certain number of goes on a game, and try to get the top score out of all 8, or does it go in a quarter-finals; semi-finals and finals kinda fashion?


----------



## Haruka (Jan 2, 2006)

I'll take asteriods.


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 2, 2006)

Tetris mothafuckah.  

PS: Zach I need to talk to you re: money
PPS: Haruka yes it was meant for you think of a topic


----------



## Shunsui (Jan 2, 2006)

Vodrake said:
			
		

> Add me to snake please.
> 
> Edit: How's the tornament going to work? Do we get a certain number of goes on a game, and try to get the top score out of all 8, or does it go in a quarter-finals; semi-finals and finals kinda fashion?


System function, you'll find out. ^_^

*adds Haruka*


----------



## Archssor (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks alot Tazmo and Naota, this is a really great idea. You guys rock!


----------



## ~Akuma (Jan 2, 2006)

ehm ok put me in , in Breakout, Snake, Tetris


----------



## Taxman (Jan 2, 2006)

I can't decide between Tetris and asteroids.....:S....

<.<....>.>......sign me up for tetris...


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jan 2, 2006)

I want to be in the Pac-Man one ^_^


----------



## Takuza (Jan 2, 2006)

I also want to join the pacman one!!


----------



## The_Flame_Shuriken (Jan 2, 2006)

Put me in for space invaders


----------



## Shiron (Jan 2, 2006)

Sign me up for Breakout.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm in for Asteroids.


----------



## Takuza (Jan 2, 2006)

hey, wehre is the arcade section? I don't c it. ;(


----------



## Ah B (Jan 2, 2006)

Snake, please!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 2, 2006)

anime606 said:
			
		

> hey, wehre is the arcade section? I don't c it. ;(


Me neither.  
If it's seen somewheres, put me on Space Invaders.

*if only Capcom vs SNK 2 was available*


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 2, 2006)

In the top bar, between Members List and Calendar  

or: Link removed


----------



## ~Akuma (Jan 2, 2006)

Here is the arcade


----------



## Shunsui (Jan 2, 2006)

Will get to adding you soon. xD

@poor, bewildered fools:


----------



## Haruka (Jan 2, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> Tetris mothafuckah.
> 
> PS: Zach I need to talk to you re: money
> PPS: Haruka yes it was meant for you think of a topic


MM? I don't understand where you are going nybs. 

Unless it was that PM. Did you reply?


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 2, 2006)

omg, the snake game is wack  XD


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 2, 2006)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> omg, the snake game is wack  XD



It's a rip-off of a much better game, Pizza Worm.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jan 2, 2006)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> *if only Capcom vs SNK 2 was available*



I feel the exact same about Tekken.

I'm still waiting for a Tekken game with online capabilities. Let's hope Tekken 6 delivers.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 2, 2006)

To think I haven't played Space Invaders in 20 years.
Yep, I started when I was 5 (God, I'm that old??)


----------



## Ah B (Jan 2, 2006)

Ah. Snake feels so much harder on the intarweb!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 2, 2006)

Put me down for Asteroids I guess.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 3, 2006)

Sign me up for Pacman.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jan 3, 2006)

Put me down for NOTHING

ive just tried playing thema nd im shit at them all =p


----------



## less (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm in on Space Invaders and Hexxagon.


----------



## Shunsui (Jan 3, 2006)

Shikamaru-sama said:
			
		

> Put me down for NOTHING
> 
> ive just tried playing thema nd im shit at them all =p


I was in the shiny 2nd place, and then the good people came and beat all my highscores. ;-;


----------



## Shunsui (Jan 3, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> I'm in on Space Invaders and Hexxagon.


Pick one.


----------



## Shunsui (Jan 3, 2006)

All updated.


----------



## less (Jan 3, 2006)

Naota said:
			
		

> Pick one.


Guess I'll stick to pissing on my Space Invaders territory, then.


----------



## Archssor (Jan 3, 2006)

Add me in for Snake! =)


----------



## Procyon (Jan 3, 2006)

I'll do Simon. 

Judgey will just own me though.  And Martyboy.


----------



## ~Akuma (Jan 3, 2006)

arrrr I want to be in Breakout


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 3, 2006)

YES. Time to smash some high scores in Tetris, o yeah.


----------



## rimpelcut (Jan 3, 2006)

I never heard of some of these games, I'll take snake.


----------



## rimpelcut (Jan 3, 2006)

or any other game if the slots are full I don't care really.


----------



## Zhongda (Jan 3, 2006)

Hexxagon

i loff this game.


----------



## Renegade Raine (Jan 3, 2006)

Add me for Breakout.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 3, 2006)

A tournament for Simon is just stupid.  "who can choose the largest number?"


----------



## Aman (Jan 3, 2006)

I wanna be in the Snake tournament.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 3, 2006)

Gooba said:
			
		

> A tournament for Simon is just stupid.  "who can choose the largest number?"



 

Why?


----------



## Vodrake (Jan 3, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Why?



Because you can just write down the combinations and get as high a score as you want. As long as you've got the patience that is...


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 3, 2006)

It's quite fun, NF's Arcade rule.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 3, 2006)

Not really, the things start moving faster, so if you've gotta have a quick hand to do that.


----------



## Ah B (Jan 3, 2006)

No - cause the pattern is just repeating with a new colour - as long as you write down the last colour that shines, you can get the combination.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 3, 2006)

Some of these games I haven't played for over 15 years, so I got out of practice.
Shame that "Arcanoid" wasn't included.
(Haven't played "Asteroids" for 20 years)


----------



## Procyon (Jan 3, 2006)

Oh. Well, I wasn't smart enough to even think of that. =/


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Jan 3, 2006)

im all on breakout. about 100700 on 2nd try   !!!!!
breakout owns all

add me for breakout


----------



## meekozy (Jan 3, 2006)

Add me on Space Invaders


----------



## Summoner (Jan 4, 2006)

I'll participate in Pacman, I already hold the all time high score in it.


----------



## vanh (Jan 4, 2006)

add me on Space invaders


----------



## rimpelcut (Jan 4, 2006)

Summonmaster13 said:
			
		

> I'll participate in Pacman, I already hold the all time high score in it.


are you the world champion?


----------



## furious styles (Jan 4, 2006)

Summonmaster13 said:
			
		

> I'll participate in Pacman, I already hold the all time high score in it.



i'll believe that when me shit turns purple and smells like rainbow sherbet.


----------



## shiren (Jan 4, 2006)

Simon and Astroides Please, if only one then simon....bring back the best of the best arcade games...awsome


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 4, 2006)

Sign me up for Tetris, I'd most likely get demolished in any other of the games. xD


----------



## Phenom (Jan 4, 2006)

add me for tetris .. since well .. yea


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow I realized I suck at these games lol >.<


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jan 4, 2006)

ok, finally. I love tetris, I got 760042 score from tetris. I've playing tetris handle console for 10+ years ago, it was gift me from my dad.

edit: I hate simon, it sucks.

edit2: add me for tetris tournament.


----------



## Haruka (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey, can you move me from Asteroids to Moon lander?


----------



## Shunsui (Jan 4, 2006)

Updated.

Tetris is full.


----------



## Haruka (Jan 4, 2006)

Umm NN, can you move me from Asteroids to Moon Lander?


----------



## Shunsui (Jan 4, 2006)

I did, I thought. o.o


----------



## Haruka (Jan 4, 2006)

Oh, you never responded so I assumed you didn't receive my request, sorry.


----------



## Shunsui (Jan 4, 2006)

I said updated.


----------



## Haruka (Jan 4, 2006)

Sorry, didn't know it was directed towards me.


----------



## Shunsui (Jan 4, 2006)

Don't be sorry, lol. xD

It was directed at everyone, no big thang.


----------



## Haruka (Jan 5, 2006)

THat's cool. Thanks. 

2000 POSTS OMGOMGOMGOMG 150X150 avatar baby.


----------



## vanh (Jan 5, 2006)

Naota i haven't been added to the list of space invaders


----------



## Freakness (Jan 5, 2006)

Omg, Last slot, Naota - Sign me for snake please 
And if there's no place, Then Simon . But snake prefered .


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jan 5, 2006)

added games PLEASE!
-Mario
-Doom
-Pinball
-Bejeweled
-Tic Tac Toe
-Chess
-Backgammon (it's my favorite)
-Pachinko
-Mahjong (not Puzzle, only Chinese Mahjong for 4 peoples, I love this game)
-Poker (it's my favorite)
-Zero Wing "All Your Base Are Belong To Us"
-Hentai Puzzle

OTHERS so many games... I dunno

NEED MORE GAMES


----------



## vanh (Jan 5, 2006)

those are not Acarde games.But it's not a bad idea


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jan 5, 2006)

mario is arcade...

mario have from atari 5200


----------



## Kurairu (Jan 5, 2006)

Put me down for Space invaders. =D


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Jan 5, 2006)

Lain Iwakura said:
			
		

> mario is arcade...
> 
> mario have from atari 5200



and pong, dont forget pong


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 5, 2006)

I demmand we have Mario! Also Pong, and can you add online checkers.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 5, 2006)

Fireballs needs to be added, pronto.



<3


----------



## Jisinai (Jan 5, 2006)

I'd like to sign up for Simon, if you don't mind.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 5, 2006)

What's with this signing up business? Is there really going to be a tournament? If so, I guess sign me up for Asteroids.


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Jan 5, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> What's with this signing up business? Is there really going to be a tournament? If so, I guess sign me up for Asteroids.



i like asteroids but the mini-UFO spawn killing is ridiculous. 5 lives lost at once  . i would sign up but for high level there is too much luck involved


----------



## Kurairu (Jan 5, 2006)

What about this one? XD
CvS2
CvS2


----------



## Heroic (Jan 5, 2006)

I seriously blow at asteroids -_-


----------



## darklinnah (Jan 6, 2006)

I'll join asteroids.


----------



## C?k (Jan 6, 2006)

omg...first time in NF arcade ...i know


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jan 8, 2006)

w00tz, I got 1.5 million score from tetris.... whahhahahahahahhaha

j00 suX0rz!, l0lz0rdz.


----------



## rimpelcut (Jan 8, 2006)

I'll beat you punk


----------



## skillustrate (Jan 12, 2006)

Lain Iwakura said:
			
		

> w00tz, I got 1.5 million score from tetris.... whahhahahahahahhaha
> 
> j00 suX0rz!, l0lz0rdz.



Now try for 8 mil.

EDIT: Make that 10 mil. :I


----------



## Yasha (Jan 12, 2006)

No one can ever beat Lain's score except Lain himself. Even if you deduct 1 million points from his score, he is still the champion.:S

Let's face the truth people. Let's pray the God of Tetris.


----------



## Shunsui (Jan 12, 2006)

Updated. Two of the games are full, waiting on one more. 

You can request to change games if you'd like, seeing as many people's selections will go ignored due to other games' popularity. >_O


----------



## skillustrate (Jan 12, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> No one can ever beat Lain's score except Lain himself. Even if you deduct 1 million points from his score, he is still the champion.:S
> 
> Let's face the truth people. Let's pray the God of Tetris.



*dies laughing*

I'm glad you think 1 million is impressive. Because it is. Though, when the top score reads 10 million, what will you say then?

Heh, don't mind me. I'm just a bit talkative at the moment. But wait for the 10; it's coming. =]


----------



## Archssor (Jan 12, 2006)

Currently the top score reads "387501". 

Are you saying you can get 10 million, mirage?


----------



## Shunsui (Jan 13, 2006)

Wtf? I coulda sworn it was in the millions the last I checked.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 13, 2006)

Someone deleted Lain's score!

It isn't fair!


----------



## Archssor (Jan 13, 2006)

OMFG! Who deleted Lain's score, oh my god...he probably worked so hard at it and trained for hours and some jerk-ass deletes it in 1 second. WTF!!!


----------



## Shunsui (Jan 13, 2006)

Ouch. :x

I guess he could always get it back if he's genuinely that good. *shrugs*


----------



## Narutomania (Jan 13, 2006)

Lain himself deleted it when he realized his reign would soon be no more =\


----------



## skillustrate (Jan 13, 2006)

Lain. Did you delete your score? ['_']

If so, why? =[


----------



## Shunsui (Jan 13, 2006)

*confused*

Archssor, who are you talking to?


----------



## Archssor (Jan 13, 2006)

Woops, sorry Naota. I wasn't accusing you, I was just being an idiot and made a typo. (Fixed)

I don't even think admins can delete high scores, Lain had to delete it himself...I think.


----------



## skillustrate (Jan 13, 2006)

Archssor said:
			
		

> OMFG! You deleted Lain's score, oh my god...he probably worked so hard at it and *trained for hours* and some jerk-ass deletes it in 1 second. WTF!!!



Wtf! Srsly!? 

I hope not. Then I'd feel bad.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 13, 2006)

Lain will be very sad when he sees this. 

NF is filled with conspira...:X


----------



## Archssor (Jan 13, 2006)

Come to think of it, I doubt he deleted it...maybe it was a stupid sever mishap...


----------



## Shunsui (Jan 13, 2006)

~Mirage~ said:
			
		

> Wtf! Srsly!?
> 
> I hope not. Then I'd feel bad.


If anybody trained for hours at NF arcade tetris, they deserve to have their computer taken away for life. :\


----------



## Shunsui (Jan 13, 2006)

Archssor said:
			
		

> Come to think of it, I doubt he deleted it...maybe it was a stupid sever mishap...


Knowing how reliable NF, and hacks in general are, I wouldn't be surprised.

I dug around for a bit, and found nothing along the lines of logs. So if anyone -did- delete anything, it's not detectable. Sux to be Lain, but there's nothing I can do.


----------



## Archssor (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks for trying though, Naota. I'm sure it will make him feel better; since he would know no-one deleted it. =)


----------



## skillustrate (Jan 13, 2006)

Naota said:
			
		

> If anybody trained for hours at NF arcade tetris, they deserve to have their computer taken away for life. :\



Word. That's excessive. It's just Tetris. Flash Tetris at that, which is a crappy, laggy rendition of the original Tetris.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 13, 2006)

If someone did it, that guy/gal should be ashamed of what he/she had done. *PM-ing Lain to console him*

In fact, this isn't the first time. Shishou once complained about his Asteroid highscore being deleted by Vash. My Simon highscore (49) also disappeared mysteriously a few days ago and I have not been able to achieve it again.


----------



## vanh (Jan 13, 2006)

yeah i remember Shishou once even made a thread in Konoha off bar "Vash sux" and said that Vash deleted his high score 65000 in Space Invaders. But if someone can delete others high score, i think that it's not fair


----------



## Shunsui (Jan 13, 2006)

That was just Vash picking on Shishou.


----------



## vanh (Jan 13, 2006)

i thought so coz' when i got into the high score in Space Invaders, i saw Vash's comment :'Hi Shishou'


----------



## Archssor (Jan 13, 2006)

Does Lain know about it, yet? >_>


----------



## jkingler (Jan 13, 2006)

What was Shishou's score in Asteroids?


----------



## skillustrate (Jan 13, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> What was Shishou's score in Asteroids?





			
				vanh said:
			
		

> yeah i remember Shishou once even made a thread in Konoha off bar "Vash sux" and said that Vash deleted *his high score 65000* in Space Invaders. But if someone can delete others high score, i think that it's not fair



Insignifiant Letters


----------



## jkingler (Jan 13, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> Shishou once complained about *his Asteroid highscore *being deleted by Vash.





			
				vanh said:
			
		

> Shishou once even made a thread in Konoha off bar "Vash sux" and said that Vash deleted *his high score 65000 in Space Invaders*



There is a bit of a discrepancy here. I wanted to know about Shishou's Asteroids score, and then you quoted vanh about Shishou's Space Invaders score. 

It doesn't really matter. I just thought I would correct your incorrect correction.


----------



## skillustrate (Jan 13, 2006)

- "Wait. You mean you didn't edit your first post?"

- "I just assumed they were talking about the same game and took the difference in names as a mistake."

[love phantom]


----------



## Yasha (Jan 13, 2006)

This is my mistake. Vash deleted the Space Invaders score instead of the Asteroid (But Shishou doesn't look like he will play such a boring game) Don't worry, jkingler. You are still the true champion of Asteroid. And let's hope Vash won't delete your score as well.:S


----------



## jkingler (Jan 13, 2006)

Eh, I scored 138k the other day. If it accidentally gets deleted, I'll just have to waste a bit more of my time to get a comparable score...or (improbably) a better score, I guess. I haven't been able to beat my current score, yet. This is like when I couldn't beat my ghost in Mario Kart 64--very frustrating


----------



## mgrace (Jan 13, 2006)

?I suck at those games.... sorry.. me no play


----------



## Dommy (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm terrible at these games.


----------



## vanh (Jan 13, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Eh, I scored 138k the other day. If it accidentally gets deleted, I'll just have to waste a bit more of my time to get a comparable score...or (improbably) a better score, I guess. I haven't been able to beat my current score, yet. This is like when I couldn't beat my ghost in Mario Kart 64--very frustrating


 
yeah, but that's in such boring game like Space Invaders. If u had a high score in Hexxagon about 50, u would see how it sux to get ur score deleted. That game is really tough.


----------



## Psyonic (Jan 13, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Eh, I scored 138k the other day. If it accidentally gets deleted, I'll just have to waste a bit more of my time to get a comparable score...or (improbably) a better score, I guess. I haven't been able to beat my current score, yet. This is like when I couldn't beat my ghost in Mario Kart 64--very frustrating



That's 137k more than I ever achieved in these games.


 Cheater​


----------



## Narutomania (Jan 13, 2006)

Archssor said:
			
		

> Does Lain know about it, yet? >_>


Does it matter? 

I could have gotten higher, but I thought around 3,000,000 was a good stopping point. To see what I mean, go to the Narutomania Arcade =\

The so-called 'King of Tetris' has been dethroned.

/sound vestige


----------



## Archssor (Jan 13, 2006)

Haha, I guess it doesn't matter anymore since you tripled his score. Haha, your insane!


----------



## Kaki (Jan 13, 2006)

I like snake best.......but Sign me up for *Breakout*....

And for Nothing........


----------



## wandering_pandora (Jan 13, 2006)

hexxagon's a cool game but its just too hard. waaaah! i only got 32!


----------



## Yasha (Jan 13, 2006)

Wow, Narutomania, you are awesome.:amazed 

Oh, and jkingler, you had just been dethroned.

I also have to work hard on Simon.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 13, 2006)

I saw that I was dethroned. And badly so. Bykuya is a beast! :amazed

*hangs head in shame. slowly trods out of the arcade*


----------



## Yasha (Jan 13, 2006)

NF arcade is like a casino. When you lose, you lose everything--your dignity, your pride, and your head.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 13, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> I saw that I was dethroned. And badly so. Bykuya is a beast! :amazed
> 
> *hangs head in shame. slowly trods out of the arcade*



damn it...and I was getting so close to getting my title back for that game.....xD


----------



## Valdens (Jan 13, 2006)

im pretty good at pacman. all hail my 68,000 points! oh and naota sign me up for pacman pl0x!


----------



## jkingler (Jan 14, 2006)

Dude, if anyone can beat 300k in Asteroids, then...damn...Just damn.


----------



## Key (Jan 14, 2006)

Some dumbass mod said I was cheating in Simon when I scored a 42, but now there someone with a score of 70?


----------



## vanh (Jan 14, 2006)

cheat in Arcade? 58 in Hexxagon maybe a result of cheating too.  Sorry to that, just kidding


----------



## Yasha (Jan 14, 2006)

TheForgotten_Hmongs said:
			
		

> Some dumbass mod said I was cheating in Simon when I scored a 42, but now there someone with a score of 70?




Oh, so that's why our previous scores (mine is 49) were deleted? What an insult!  Who is that dumbass? State his/her name here.  I didn't cheat! I can show him/her how to get highscore in Simon without cheating.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 14, 2006)

~Mirage~ said:
			
		

> Word. That's excessive. It's just Tetris. Flash Tetris at that, which is a crappy, laggy rendition of the original Tetris.


How is it going with the 8 million record? 
~ Mirage ~
*Playing Game Tetris *


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Jan 14, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> cheat in Arcade? 58 in Hexxagon maybe a result of cheating too.  Sorry to that, just kidding



no its a stragety, i cant tell u what it is but its special. all the ppl who got 58 (me included) know what it is


----------



## vanh (Jan 14, 2006)

i haven't played Hexxagon for long, so i don't know that u got 58 too, So till now there are only 2 ppl got 58 in Hexxagon. Thta game once drove me insane


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Jan 14, 2006)

6 ppl hav it. im 5th, and kuchiki is the 6th. he is THE MASTER of the arcade.


----------



## kapsi (Jan 14, 2006)

Can I somehow tun off sound in all games or Pacman at least?

BTW, MOAR


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Jan 14, 2006)

just do it manually on the computer


----------



## kapsi (Jan 14, 2006)

Yeah but I wanted to listen to winamp


----------



## Leen (Jan 15, 2006)

How do I play the games in the Arcade? Do I have to register here first? If so, can u put me in Tetris?


----------



## vanh (Jan 15, 2006)

we sign in for a tournament . 

if u just want to play, no need to register. take a look


----------



## Leen (Jan 15, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> we sign in for a tournament .
> 
> if u just want to play, no need to register. take a look



I know the arcade is there but where can I register? I only see a blank when I click on every single game. How do I register there?


----------



## vanh (Jan 15, 2006)

no.lol. Just wait seconds more and u can play tetris.

if u want to choose the game, click ' Back to Arcade'

[Doremi-OTOME].Mai-Otome.14.[14141414].avi?


----------



## Leen (Jan 15, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> no.lol. Just wait seconds more and u can play tetris.
> 
> if u want to choose the game, click ' Back to Arcade'
> 
> [Doremi-OTOME].Mai-Otome.14.[14141414].avi?



How many seconds do I have to wait for that? :S


----------



## vanh (Jan 15, 2006)

i don't know. maybe that's because too many ppl were playing at the same time as u.


----------



## Leen (Jan 15, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> i don't know. maybe that's because too many ppl were playing at the same time as u.



U mean there is even a limit for how many people that can play the arcade at the same time?

By the way, it's more than 10 minutes now and it's still not working.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jan 15, 2006)

oh sorry, I'm on eid holiday... OmFGz, I'll check to arcade highscores...
who did deleted my score by ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!?..


			
				Archssor said:
			
		

> OMFG! Who deleted Lain's score, oh my god...he probably worked so hard at it and trained for hours and some jerk-ass deletes it in 1 second. WTF!!!


OH NO!!! waste of my life!!  I don't want to play anymore tetris..  but I love tetris


			
				Yasha Ong said:
			
		

> Lain will be very sad when he sees this.
> 
> NF is filled with conspira...:X


O_o not really... I'm not sad, those arcade sucks... so I hope, h4xx0r will highscores... jajajajojo...

*leaves*


----------



## Kaki (Jan 15, 2006)

What is the meaning of *Bykuyä Kuchiki* ??


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Jan 15, 2006)

he scored over 600k in breakout. it takes about 50 minutes to score 100k if you go carefully. and ther is no pause option. 

ah well i have ONE hiscore left. (i wanted the breakout one  )


----------



## Kaki (Jan 15, 2006)

It must be a hack, this name........ he scored over 600k in breakout in less than 3 minutes.......wtf.......


----------



## Byakuy? Kuchiki (Jan 15, 2006)

Are you implying that I'm cheating then you might as well call Narutomania a cheater.  His time played is 8:10 to get 3 mil..  Please next time you call someone a cheater use some common sense.


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Jan 15, 2006)

Bykuy? Kuchiki said:
			
		

> Are you implying that I'm cheating then you might as well call Narutomania a cheater.  His time played is 8:10 to get 3 mil..  Please next time you call someone a cheater use some common sense.



how did u pwn at breakout? i just run out of time and i just cant consentrate for that long......

you are the god of the arcade for sure (also what was it like in asteroids? where they EVERYWHERE?)


----------



## Byakuy? Kuchiki (Jan 15, 2006)

The trick with Breakout(for me anyway) is switch with the slowest boucing ball once it come out.  As for for Asteroids...is more of instinct, just like snake.  God how I hated that Steven Siegel avy from Clover of Cliffs(sp?) from snake.  I had to put up a high score so I wouldn't have to see it ever again.


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Jan 15, 2006)

yea i use those tricks. im wondering HOW you did it. 

becuase for breakout its like a 100k pts : 50 mintues  ratio if you are being carefull, so how did u find time

as for asteroids, what did the screen look like at the end. where there TONS of asteroids floating everywhere?


----------



## Byakuy? Kuchiki (Jan 15, 2006)

I can't really describe how the screen look like but all i can say its chaotic.  As for Breakout, the trick to buy for more time:  What I do is try to bouce the ball so it just stay in one play, take a break do whatever you want, believe me is was a marathon getting to 6k.  Don't know if this help .


----------



## jkingler (Jan 15, 2006)

You honestly rule, KB. You are the undisputed god of the arcade right now. I want to say you cheated, because I am bitter, but I know you probably didn't, since 300k is definitely possible...just hard as hell. :-O

You get props, KB. I commend your patience and concentration. tworthy


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Jan 15, 2006)

sending it straight up? i had considered it but assumed it would be impossible to get it perfect. it works acctually easily


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jan 15, 2006)

Steven Seagal sucks.....


----------



## Narutomania (Jan 15, 2006)

Bykuy? Kuchiki said:
			
		

> Are you implying that I'm cheating then you might as well call Narutomania a cheater.  His time played is 8:10 to get 3 mil..  Please next time you call someone a cheater use some common sense.


You DO know that the timing system is glitched, right? =\

It doesn't report the times correctly.


----------



## mUcHo LoCo (Jan 16, 2006)

ill play in pac man


----------



## Kaki (Jan 16, 2006)

> It doesn't report the times correctly.


 So you think it just tacs on a random time? why not a random score.....


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Jan 16, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> So you think it just tacs on a random time? why not a random score.....



i think it screws up with u go past an hour. or i dunno. well i can guarentee you that whenever i entered a score, it was always correct and the time was off a lot


----------



## Kaki (Jan 16, 2006)

Ah, so after an hour it could be any amount of time.......
Ok I belive you........sorry.......


----------



## skillustrate (Jan 17, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> hyuugafan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't play Tetris for an hour:



It doesn't take an hour to score 3 mil either. =\

Hell, over 10 mil can be achieved in under an hour. Even with pause breaks. :I


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Jan 17, 2006)

well then im clueless about why the time is glitched....
at least the hi-scores arent


----------



## skillustrate (Jan 17, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> How is it going with the 8 million record?
> ~ Mirage ~
> *Playing Game Tetris *



Hahahahaha...*ahem* Heh. I never said "~Mirage~" would be the one to do it. :I


----------



## Tarnag40k (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm in for asteriods


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Jan 17, 2006)

I'll participate in Space Invaders.


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Jan 21, 2006)

here, i opened a discussion thread for the arcade Link removed

this way we can save this thread for being just for ppl to sign up for tournaments


----------



## Narutomania (Jan 21, 2006)

Heh, my newest Tetris score is but a fraction of my true ability. Kuchiki Byakuya, your determination is admirable, but determination can take you only so far =]


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 21, 2006)

What the hell, do you think you're some kinda tetris uchiha or something?


----------



## Crowe (Jan 21, 2006)

He is a coordinator, noob, not Uchiha.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 21, 2006)

well you can just coordinate my ass!


----------



## Crowe (Jan 21, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> well you can just coordinate my ass!


Hm, possible*, I guess. But would take a great deal of digging.


----------



## Aman (Jan 21, 2006)

Umm... I was accepted, what do i do now?


----------



## fireant353 (Jan 21, 2006)

well with pacman wenever i get like a crapload of points it signs me out wen i get to the screen where u enter ur score and i kill my computer!


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Jan 21, 2006)

Narutomania said:
			
		

> Heh, my newest Tetris score is but a fraction of my true ability. Kuchiki Byakuya, your determination is admirable, but determination can take you only so far =]



he doubled 3 hiscores....... carefull what you say lol


----------



## .Naptha (Jan 21, 2006)

Sign me up for Moon Lander.


----------



## Narutomania (Jan 21, 2006)

hyuugafan said:
			
		

> he doubled 3 hiscores....... carefull what you say lol


Trust me, I'm up for the challenge if Byakuya can raise his Tetris score even above 5 million =]


----------



## Byakuy? Kuchiki (Jan 26, 2006)

Just wondering how my high scores just mysteriously vanish.  Oh well, I guess I'll have to beat my scores again.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 26, 2006)

Damn, that sucks. You had a monster score in asteroids. You were robbed, dude.


----------



## yunuslacin (Feb 11, 2006)

hi,
sorry, not broverb -
proverb


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Feb 11, 2006)

damit at a time like this. ill beat that back when i come back (im gone next week)

at lest i held 1st place for over a month


----------



## Heavy Arms (Feb 11, 2006)

They should add RAIDEN to the NF Arcade


----------



## Kusajishi (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm just telling you, you should get infger frenzy as a arcade! It's amazing haha write the alphabet as fast as you can..! 

Link removed

Donno if its possible to add but it would be realy cool..

My record is 3.2 btw^^


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2006)

We should add more games, something that I'm better than Tetris at.

I mean, I can barely break the 1,000,000 mark, I can't compete. I thought the top was 2,000,000 but then I looked again, it's 21,000,000 -______- and I thought I was doing so well.


----------



## ZE (Mar 3, 2006)

That game is tough, I used to play that. EDIT:What a hell, I didn?t said what game I was talking about, Raiden, that?s the game. 
But where are these NF games anyway, to play?


----------



## nimrod (Mar 3, 2006)

is that tournament over?i wanna sign up for Asteroids...
the games are under the arcade tab...next to the members  list


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Mar 3, 2006)

ok, the moon lander hiscores are screwed.


----------



## nimrod (Mar 3, 2006)

Asteroids destroyed my arm! but it's OK i'm 11th place now...just a tad more...


----------



## canza (Apr 11, 2006)

Narutomania said:
			
		

> Does it matter?
> 
> I could have gotten higher, but I thought around 3,000,000 was a good stopping point. To see what I mean, go to the Narutomania Arcade =\
> 
> ...




Omg...is that you set?


----------



## Portaljacker (Apr 19, 2006)

OMFG god of tetris!


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 8, 2006)

Can we still sign up for a tournament? If so I would like Astroids.

Also I noticed that the Space Invaders Game is screwed up. I went to the side, I had like 6 lives, and my ship blew up and it instantly said GAME OVER....wtf?I don't like that game


----------



## Kakome (May 10, 2006)

hey i would like to know if there will be some new games in there? i love them ones we got but some new ones would be nice too


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (May 21, 2006)

I was wondering;

.. why is it only possible to play the Arcade when you aren't signed in?


----------



## Portaljacker (May 21, 2006)

Yah, I can't see it anymore!


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 21, 2006)

It works for me


----------



## Portaljacker (May 21, 2006)

It's probably the new skin.


----------



## Kaki (May 21, 2006)

Yea, where is the arcade on the new skin? Can someone link to it/


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 21, 2006)

If you don't know what the manga is.. don't click this.. major spoilers for anime watchers!

try that

btw-what new skin u guys talkin about?


----------



## Kaki (May 21, 2006)

THe sasuke flute one.....check the news

Thanks that worked.....


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 21, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> THe sasuke flute one.....check the news
> 
> Thanks that worked.....



glad to hear the link worked....and thanks...i'll check it out


----------



## Kaki (May 21, 2006)

yea its smoother and more blue.....


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 13, 2006)

Can we still sign up? If I am correct, please sign me up for simon!


----------



## darkviper (Dec 1, 2006)

awsome thanks for the info


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2007)

How can I be King of the Arcade with only one highscore--which isn't even the highscore?


----------



## Loki (Mar 7, 2007)

Cod 2 any1??


 =O


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 16, 2007)

I can't get the NF arcade to work this is what comes up whenever I click on arcade

The website cannot display the page 
 HTTP 500  
   Most likely causes:
The website is under maintenance. 
The website has a programming error. 

   What you can try: 
     Refresh the page. 

     Go back to the previous page. 

     More information


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 31, 2007)

Arcade options not even there anymore for me lol. Maybe its my skin? Im using the Sasuke one.


----------



## Haruko (Jul 31, 2007)

Sasuke skin = no arcade option
Nauto skin = arcade option


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 31, 2007)

the NF arcade work for anyone else? cause it won't work for me


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Aug 13, 2007)

It's good on my end. With the Sasuke skin, yeah it's not there as stated, however you can still get to it with that skin on.


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Aug 14, 2007)

sweet it finally works on my end for how long I don't know


----------



## drummerboy01 (Oct 1, 2007)

what happened to the arcade


----------



## King (Oct 21, 2007)

Can I get in Pac-Man, Please?


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah,what happened to the arcade?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 12, 2007)

Haruko said:


> Sasuke skin = no arcade option
> Nauto skin = arcade option



I've been using the Naruto skin forever, and when they added the Blog, I couldn't access the arcade. What's going on?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 12, 2007)

The Arcade hasn't been directly available since the Blog addition. 

However - it's still there, you just have to direct link it. Arcade


----------



## Neji'sEyes (Dec 2, 2007)

i wanna get signed up for breakout!!


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 23, 2008)

i would liek to be in space lander please


----------



## Candy (Apr 1, 2008)

asteroids 
its a hapinen game with top notch graphics


----------



## Mannequin (May 17, 2008)

Wonderful/....


----------



## Purge (May 17, 2008)

eh Space Invaders/Asteroids pl0xag3.

Just have to find the Arcade first >_>


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 17, 2008)

Part 3


----------



## Purge (May 17, 2008)

*x*

Thanks.

(10char.)


----------



## Hiroshi Jiro (May 17, 2008)

Asteroids cuz I rule at that  game.


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (May 17, 2008)

This is nice


----------



## Purge (May 18, 2008)

The latin term for my skills at arcade are 'Assasinus-sucinus-atinus-arcadeinus'


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 19, 2008)

Should add more games so I have something to do at work.


----------



## Byakkö (May 20, 2008)

Holy shit I didn't know NF had an arcade.


----------



## Byakuya (May 20, 2008)

I didn't find out until 6 months after I joined.

Never used it though, and never will.


----------



## Loki (May 20, 2008)

Lol       Games


----------



## Mitarashi Anko (May 20, 2008)

Are?  Are?  An arcade?  For real?

*shrug*


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (May 21, 2008)

Haha, I didn't know ether XD


----------



## leader of akatsuki 2765 (May 21, 2008)

where could you find it?


----------



## Shamandalie (May 22, 2008)

leader of akatsuki 2765 said:


> where could you find it?



In the Konoha Plaza.

It took me half year to realize it was there, too. I even play sometimes, the tetris is great.


----------



## leader of akatsuki 2765 (May 23, 2008)

put me on for space invaders.


----------



## Talon. (May 23, 2008)

sign me up for space invaders!!!!


----------



## GrenGoddess (May 23, 2008)

i wouldnt mind trying out pacman, simon, breakout, and space invaders


----------



## Firestorm (May 24, 2008)

shit.
sign me up for pacman!! and space invaders.


----------



## Pamplemousse (May 24, 2008)

Cool you guys have an arcade here ? wow


----------



## Candy (May 25, 2008)

space invaders! sign me up


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 26, 2008)

I wish it was a bigger arcade


----------



## Hitomi (May 27, 2008)

Byakk? said:


> Holy shit I didn't know NF had an arcade.


lol me neither.....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 5, 2008)

It doesn't.


----------



## Pontago (May 7, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It doesn't.



Its gone, damn.


----------



## makeoutparadise (May 8, 2009)

yeah why did they do that?


----------



## Worm Juice (May 8, 2009)

yeah I just saw it a few days ago and it was gone by then...so sad am I


----------



## makeoutparadise (May 8, 2009)

BRING IT BACK


----------



## 'spike' (May 9, 2009)

*funny pic*



Shamandalie said:


> In the Konoha Plaza.
> 
> It took me half year to realize it was there, too. I even play sometimes, the tetris is great.



that a funny pic i realy like it from (gamesharkspike)


----------



## very bored (Aug 6, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It doesn't.



What happened to it?


----------



## Dave (Aug 7, 2009)

minamimoto must have 8 it


----------



## Raiden (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you for wasting 14 seconds of my life Dave. 

I clicked on this thread because I saw you post.


----------



## Dave (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you for wasting 14 seconds of my life Raiden. 

I clicked on this thread because I saw you post.


----------



## Cirus (Aug 8, 2009)

I wouldn't call it wasting 14 seconds of your life.  Instead call it using 14 seconds of your life to learn something new so you will never do again.


----------



## pfft (Aug 8, 2009)

thanks cirus i just wasted time reading what you posted about dave and raiden.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 11, 2009)

Why did they take down the arcade anyway....


----------



## Smoke (Aug 12, 2009)

FUCK!!!!!!!!!


I had seen pfft's name on here for a while whenever I was on the main page and would have clicked here if not for bh.

Then I c zaru posted here and I'm like "shit mate, they must have fixed them games, time to check it out"


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2009)

Posting because I want to see my name on the main page for awhile.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 14, 2009)

Posting here to fuck up for Mider T.


----------



## pfft (Aug 14, 2009)

posting because smoke, mider tease, and sophie did.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2009)

Fuck bitches

EDIT: I just made a rival sandwich


----------



## pfft (Aug 14, 2009)

^ if you are in the middle mider tease idc


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 14, 2009)

I miss playing Tetris here. lol


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2009)

I never even knew we had an arcade here .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 14, 2009)

We don't.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 14, 2009)

ilm pfft. <3


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 14, 2009)

lol shitty arcade was shitty


----------



## Brian (Aug 14, 2009)

then i guess i didn't miss much


----------



## tgre (Aug 18, 2009)

moon lander me into that shit.


----------



## xXxIMxB345Tx5N1P3RxXx (Mar 2, 2010)

asteroids or Snake for me!I'm a Beast!


----------



## Archlord Falcon (May 14, 2010)

Snake, Moon lander or Space invaders please and thank you


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 14, 2010)

I can't find the arcade...


----------



## AndrewRogue (May 14, 2010)

neither can i. awkward.


----------



## cheshire cat (May 14, 2010)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> I can't find the arcade...





AndrewRogue said:


> neither can i. awkward.



There used to be a section called the 'Chatter Box' and under the link for that there was the arcade.

But I think the arcade stopped working ages ago..

doesn't matter because Chatter Box doesn't exist so arcade doesn't exist


----------



## the hokage of lol (Jan 19, 2011)

oh noes!! no arcade!? /\


----------



## scerpers (Jan 19, 2011)

Only arcade games that are needed are Astroids and Axelay


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 24, 2012)

I know this would be considered bumping a thread. But it's better to post in here instead of make a new thread right? Whatever happened to the arcade?


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

Rion Sempai said:


> I know this would be considered bumping a thread. But it's better to post in here instead of make a new thread right? Whatever happened to the arcade?



It was removed.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 24, 2012)

Wait don't we have an arcade or is this something else

<hasn't read thread.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Wait don't we have an arcade or is this something else
> 
> <hasn't read thread.



It was something different.  From what I understand it was a place where you could play games like Tetris and Asteroids among others.


----------



## Hossaim (Apr 28, 2012)

I sing up for Simon


----------

